
Apple will reportedly reveal its news subscription service next month - elorant
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/12/apple-news-service-publisher-objections/
======
neom
I hope this is true, it would be awesome. I currently have no idea how to
easily pay for quality news from multiple sources.

